# Intel rumored to launch set-top box, 'virtual cable TV service' at CES



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I first I didn't think much of this but now that I read the article, I think Intel is being serious here.

Why? Well Intel's primary business (PC CPUs) has either been stagnant or shrinking for the last few years with no end in sight. Yes, they've all but killed AMD but that's not the real competition anymore. Intel has completely missed the mobile revolution and now they have to look for new places for growth. The set top box market may be an interesting one since a particular platform hasn't really emerged yet. The current cable company supplied boxes have always been lame. Google TV has never took off due to complexity and Google's hamfisted approach to dealing with the giant media companies. And Apple has all but frozen the marketplace as they all wait to see what they will do.

For Intel, I guess there's a lot of upside trying to attract attention with little downside. The key is partners and developers. Otherwise it's another missed opportunity for the world's largest semiconductor manufacturer.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope Intel is able to do this. There is no point in paying a bunch of money for hundreds of worthless cable channels when all you want are a select few.

I am sure the vast majority would be willing to pay for a select channels instead of paying a big fee for hundreds of channels they never watch.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

This is very interesting ill be watching for more on this. I would even pay the same as what I pay direct now for this. But I think it will be cheaper and let me avoid paying for the channels I don't care for. I could see this beeping very successful depending on how they administer it and if they can get media providers to cooperate.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I Wonder if you would be able to get ESPN And the other sports channels


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I heard or at least read the rumors that apple wanted to do this for their new upcoming iTV.. Select channels at lower cost instead of a big bundle for big costs.. 

Should be interesting to see if intel is able to pull this off. If so, it will be a gold mine for them.


----------

